# Daisy Lowe: Von ihren "Playboy"-Fotos schockiert



## beachkini (3 Aug. 2012)

​
*Daisy Lowe war gelinde gesagt überrascht, als sie ihre Nacktfotos für den "Playboy" zum ersten Mal sah.*

Die Tochter von Bush-Sänger Gavin Rossdale hatte im letzten Jahr für eine Fotostrecke des Männermagazins die Hüllen fallen lassen und es mit diesen Bildern sogar auf das Cover des Magazins geschafft. Rückblickend gesteht sie jetzt in einem Interview mit dem britischen "Style"-Magazin, dass sie ziemlich geschockt gewesen sei, als sie die Bilder zum ersten Mal sah. Zum Glück hatten ihr die Redakteure vorab eine Email geschickt, bevor das Heft in den Verkauf ging. "_Als ich die Email mit den Bildern bekam, war ich von dem letzten Foto ziemlich geschockt und dachte: 'müssen sie wirklich so viel zeigen_'", erinnert sie sich. Ihre Mutter Pearl Lowe wollte die Bilder, auf denen das junge Model lediglich mit einer knappen Hotpant und einem BH bekleidet war, sogar überhaupt nicht ansehen. Ihr Großmutter zeigte sich gegenüber den Erotik-Bildern allerdings wesentlich aufgeschlossener, wie die 23-jährige erzählt: "_Ach Schätzchen, wenn du etwas hast, zeig es auch ruhig her, denn wenn du erst 60 bist, wirst du dich darüber freuen!", zitiert sie die alte Dame._"

Mehr Scans von der Ausgabe gibts hoffentlich bald hier:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...isy-lowe-instyle-uk-september-2012-x1-mq.html


----------



## Q (3 Aug. 2012)

> _'müssen sie wirklich so viel zeigen_'


  ja was dachte sie denn bloß  

Oder hat sie sich geärgert, das die Unterwäsche zu sehen war? Dann hätte sie die ausziehen können 


btw die Oma ist cool :thumbup:


----------

